# Q & A For Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

(from AARP)


Q:Where can men over the ageof 60 find younger women who are interested in them?
 A:Try a bookstore under fiction.

 Q:What can a man do while his wife is going through menopause?
 A:Keep busy. If you're handy with tools, you can finish the basement.When you're done you'll have a place to live.

 Q:How can you increase the heart rate of your 60-plus year old husband?
 A:Tell him you're pregnant.

 Q:How can you avoid that terrible curse of the elderly wrinkles?
 A:Take off your glasses.

 Q:Why should 60-plus year old people use valet parking?
 A:Valets don't forget where they park your car.

 Q:Is it common for 60-plus year olds to have problems with short term memory storage?
 A:Storing memory is not a problem, Retrieving it is the problem.

 Q:As people age, do they sleep more soundly?
 A:Yes, but usually in the afternoon.

 Q:Where should 60-plus year olds look for eye glasses?
 A:On their foreheads.

 Q:Leading cause of diminished sex drive among senior citizens ?
 A: Nudity

 Q:What is the most common remark made by 60-plus year olds when they enter antique stores?
 A:"Gosh, I remember these!"


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)

View attachment 8479


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 14, 2014)

Great posts! Like the "Viliage Geezers"!


----------

